# Power Steering



## abnscout82 (Jan 19, 2014)

While doing a lot of other work on my MF-35, I am also making sure my power steering is working. I want to check the rings on the power steering on the piston that's on the steering assembly. I got the piston chamber off, but need to know how to remove the piston from it. Since I have it taken apart this far I want to make sure I do not have any problems with it and it works well. How do I get the piston out, there is a metal ring that is about 5" in diameter (this is from memory because the part is in garage and I am in house so I that may be + or - and inch). How do I get the ring and piston pout of the housing?

Also: I think I read to use ATF for the power steering fluid, is that correct?


----------



## abnscout82 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Got the adapter out*

I was worried about breaking anything inside the cylinder. I ended up getting a piece of angle iron, cutting out a groove for the cylinder shaft and then using some long bolts to push it out against the housing. Worked very well.

Does anybody know any tricks for setting the rack on its gear when I reinstall the cylinder?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day.
You need to offer more information ,what you are saying here does not make sense at all.
hutch.


----------

